# Pectin clumping



## farmhousecrafts (Jul 24, 2015)

I used some powdered pectin to make grape jelly and the pectin became all clumped up.

Any tips on how to prevent this?

Thanks.

Susan


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

How old was it? Pectin can absorb moisture and clump if the package is old or has been stored in really humid conditions.

You can use an old flour sifter to break up clumps in nearly any powdered product.

You can prevent clumping during storage by keeping it in a larger airtight container with a desiccant pack or two.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

You can try mixing he pectin with some of your sugar, this is a trick of my mother's. I've never had need to try it but she swears it works.


----------



## farmhousecrafts (Jul 24, 2015)

Danaus, I meant to say it clumped up after I added it to the juice.


----------



## farmhousecrafts (Jul 24, 2015)

Tiempo, I will try that next time. Thanks.


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

I always hold a portion of my sugar and mix the pectin in with it. I stir this mix in first then add the rest of the sugar.


----------

